# From puppy to adult food



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

At what age do you normally switch to adult food? Tanner has been fixed already. I wasn't sure if that was also a consideration when to switch. He's been on Merrick grain free puppy food but we want to switch to an adult food that is available at closer stores and more affordable...yet healthy for him. He was on PPP before switching due to tummy issues. We have no idea if it was from the food or not but changing him to an adult food is worrisome. We don't want him to struggle again. 


Thoughts on best affordable adult food? I know most show dogs are on PPP. Tanner is not a show dog but a very loved family member. 


Any thoughts on Purina ONE SmartBlend dog food? My husband is wanting to use a food we can get at Sams or Costco but not their brands.


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm personally not a fan of Purina One, but that's neither here nor there. Are y'all near a Tractor Supply? They have a brand called "4health" that's awesome. It's very affordable, but high quality. They have regular and grain-free options. I've used it for a couple years on one of my troublesome dogs and haven't had any issues. Let me know if you have any questions about any of the formulas. 

As far as switching to adult food, I'd say he's ready. Everyone has different preferences and opinions on what age to switch, so it's really up to you.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

One of my favourite websites to go to is dogfoodadvisor.com. They break down the ingredients and rate the product. They highlight in red the questionable ingredients and discuss why. At the bottom, people review the product and give their opinion. It looks like Purina One is a 2 star, with the optimum being 5 stars. I give Bodie a Canadian product that is considered a 4 star, but I'm happy with it and both dogs do well on it.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks! I'll do some research.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We switched at six months. I think somewhere between six months and a year is fine. I don't know anything about the purina one. Chloe is on the purina pro plan. Pet stores I believe are the only ones that carry it. Petco end petsmart. The dog food advisor is a dentist. For the most part the ratings are junk. But it does break down ingredients.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Prior to being placed on an RX food, Bayleigh did the Wellness Large Breed Grain free(she got constant ear infections w/ grain). We're actually switching her off the RX food & back to that. It isn't cheap($65 for 26 pounds), but she did so well on it and a bag lasted her about a month(1.5 cups a day). 


Lisa


----------

